# Benidorm



## tracyringring (Apr 30, 2008)

can anyone give me advice on travelling to Benidorm from Manchester IE what ferrys what route what good campsites . Any Info will be really appreciated I haven't travelled abroad before in our motorhome


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi 
If you send me a Pm with Your email address i will send you atoll free route with free stops that are safe. I'm in Benidorm at the moment, we have had a few days of rain but the sun is back and getting hotter.

Regards 
Ray


----------



## tracyringring (Apr 30, 2008)

I will have to register x I will do this first thing in morning and I will pm you thank you for the reply I cant pm with out subscription I mean I will do this in morning


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

No problem, as soon as i get your address i will send you the info.
The spreadsheet i use with all the stops ans sat nav coordinates are in Excel and when i've tried to send them via the forum they get mixed up.

Regards
Ray


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is that from Calais, if so can you send me that as well please Ray.

cabby


----------



## gibb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi Ray could you send me the route please 
sent you a P M with email thanks 
Gibb


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

We get the boat to spain and it save about 1000 mile drive which when you cost it out with fuel and 2000 miles, and the time the boat from portsmouth takes 24 hours then its all free motorway, staying on Almafra and paying with C&C club costs £10.60 a night last Sept and you get 6.5 units elct per day inc

Paul


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Cabby if you send me a PM with your email address i will send you a copy from Calais no problem.

I'm in Benidorm at the moment the weather is good.


----------

